# Segmented Turning



## Parrot (May 28, 2009)

:surrender:Is there anyone out there into segmented work?
If so, has anyone any ideas regards a jig for centering rings.
I keep reading about it on American articals, but cannot seem to find any sort of plans. They sure are a problem to get right.
Mind you, I am only a beginner so perhaps I'm doing it wrong.
Be gratefull for some tips or advice.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I simply line them up by eye and then use a ruler to measure from 4 to 6 or 8 sides depending on the number of segments. Once I have it right I draw a line around it. then add glue and put it over the lines and clamp it. 
At one time I made a big cone to fit on the tailstock. This is when I did all my glue ups on the lathe. I would glue a block down on the faceplate, face it off, place another ring down with glue and push the tailstock up so the cone would center it. This was also my clamp. This worked pretty good most of the time, but didn't work well at all for very thin rings because the wood would swell. That's why I went to the method above where I could use a large flat ring to aplply pressure over the whole surface.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Parrot said:


> If so, has anyone any ideas regards a jig for centering rings.


I do like John said only I use the adjacent ring to aid in my alignment. What I do is rotate the adjoining rings by 1/2 of a segment so that the lines do not all line up.

1. I draw a line on the center of each individual segment on the outside and inside of the rings. 
2. I then take the line that I have drawn and line that up with the miter cut on the adjacent ring. 

If my cuts are accurate and the piece is square, all the lines and miters will only line up when the ring is centered on the previous one.

This works for me. I hope it makes sense. If not, let me know and I will try to post some pictures if I can get around to it.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

You could buy this 8" cone to center your sgments or even turn one yourself to any size you want.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*alternative to traditional segmented turning*

http://www.phinds.com/bowls/favorites.htm


----------



## Parrot (May 28, 2009)

*centering rings*

Thanks guys

Up to now I have centering the rings by eye, but these eyes ain't what they used to be.
My caption shows me as junior member, not quit sure where that come from, but my grandchildren say I am to old to be a wrinkly. I am now a dribbler, cheeky little gits.

But like I said, I have been reading some of the American sites and they talk about a jig. I thought that might be easier.

Vcoony, can you tell me what the white wood is, as shown on your picture, and can I get it in the UK ? The nearest I can find is Holly, but that is hard to get seasoned.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

It is Holly. I got the picture from this website http://www.curttheobald.com/gallery.html 

Kurt sells that centering cone 

Vince


----------

